# Abu Dhabi Driving License Dubai Visa



## sosia1 (May 6, 2010)

Hi All,

So here is my situation. My wife and I have dubai visa (free zone) and living in Abu Dhabi. I have my UAE DL already, and my wife want to apply for it. Can she open file in Abu Dhabi? provided that we live in ABu Dhabi?

Thanks


----------

